# How much exercise should my 5 month puppy get a day?‏



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

I'm very confused not knowing the correct amount of training, I'm aware that growing dogs should not be over excercised, or should not have to much strain put on growing bones and joints.
Some people say it`s better not to run or long walk with the pup at least until he reaches 12 month old, Is it true..? 

Every day I go to the park and play fetch with my pup ​​until he gets tired, Am I putting too much pressure on him? How do you know when your dog is completely tired? 
My pup ​​gets tired very quickly (or at least that's what I think) because he looks exhausted but still continue to run.

Please guide me how much exercise my 5 month gsd should get to build his muscles and stamina.

Thanks!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I would love to know also. Stella is almost 4 months and I don't really know how much she should be exercised either????? I have had GSD before but they were always older dogs. I would love to have some kind of guideline.....


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I dont think I ever put a limit on it. I let the dog guide me. Right now I have been walking Bella (8 mos) for a mile in the am and a mile in the pm. She is off leash with her mom and she puts on more steps than we do from her circling around us and running ahead then coming back. We have also been getting some swimming in on the pm walk. Then when we get home, they are ready to play ball. I tire out before they do. With puppies you do need to be careful they are not jumping up and down alot. That will stress the joints more than necessary, and could even injure them (Mrs. K knows all about that). Swimming would be great to exercise and build stamina without stressing the joints. As puppies, they will just lay down and rest when tired. Use that as a guide for your self. In extreme heat, you will have to pay particular attention to how much exercise they are getting and use your best judgement to not let them overheat. Also in cold temps, make sure their feet are not getting too cold. In the extreme cold, my 5 yr old reacts to the cold on her feet. Remember their feet are warm and going into extreme cold, the snow will stick to their feet.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

When I think about it, our activities with Eva lasted about 45 mins to 1 hour at a time:

This included, beach, dog park, swimming, etc. We walk her approximately 2 miles a day, with play periods during the day. If we do an hour of beach and swimming, we don't do the 2 mile walk. If we don't do a heavy activity like the dog park or swimming, we DO walk the 2+ miles. 

We would always try to exercise to her tolerance, letting her rest whenever she wanted. We don't do frisbee's or anything that makes her jump and land hard on her joints.


----------



## Sajen (Jul 14, 2011)

*6month GSD Female*

i take my GIRL on 1 hour walks every 2 days, alot of hills and i walk at a fast pace. My legs burn for the first 20-30 mins... When i get home, she is still full of energy


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know how much exercise is safe
for a 5 month old dog. when my dog was
5 months old his walks were a 1/2 mile to 1 mile
max once a day. by the time he was 1&1/2 years
old we were going 5 miles. ask around to find out
when it's safe for them to start jumping.


----------

